# Foam base?



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know yet what I want to do as far as scenery goes for my layout. However, most things I've read recommend laying foam on top of the plywood on your train bench/shelf.

But it doesn't say what kind of foam. I'm starting up an N scale layout. I'd like to be able to have some dimension so I can do ponds, and perhaps a seashore beach scene. So what kind of foam do I use? I guess I need to be able to paint it, so what kind of paint to use in it?

Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The blue or pink foam board works I don't like pink so I lean towards the blue.
Latex paint covers it. I think an earth tone brown is good for the base coat.

2", I think is better, you can sandwich and glue together if you want more depth.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would want some foam type product atop your benchwork. You will likely
be gluing road bed and tracks and the foam forms a good base for that.
Use the glue very sparingly so that when the inevitable 'change' happens you
can use a flat blade like a wide putty knife to undo it without damage.

If you use the thicker foam you can 'dig' down in it for ditches, creeks and
other depressions. Gives a reason to build a nice little trestle to span them.

I paint the foam using a color right for grass, other ground cover, roads
or parking lot. I sprinkle the grass and ground cover on the wet paint.
Over spray it after it dries to lock it down.

Don


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks. But what kind of foam? The insulation sheets I can get at home depot?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Big_Steve said:


> Thanks. But what kind of foam? The insulation sheets I can get at home depot?


Yep. Them's the ones. Our local stores stock 1/2", 1", and 2" varieties. You want the ones without a plastic or foil film on it.

Flat interior latex paint does a great job of covering it. Sometimes, you can get a really good deal on an earth tone in the returns section at HD.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Home Depot carries the pink rigid foam insulation Owens Corning FoamulaR. Lowes carries the blue Dow (or Lowes) rigid foam insulation


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks. Exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hopefully you can find it in SW Florida. Some folks in other warm sunny climes have had a tough time finding it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> Hopefully you can find it in SW Florida. Some folks in other warm sunny climes have had a tough time finding it.


Yeah, didn't think about that when I answered. He phrased his question in such a way that I assumed he had seen it for sale.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes, warm climates are a problem, here in SoCal neither HD or Lowes carries uncoated foam panels.

HD has rigid foam product, R-Tech, however it appears to covered, possibly in plastic, paintable with water based paints. 

Will this work?

Fred


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I tried R-Tech but didn't like at all, not really the same as pink or purple Owens Corning FoamulaR or the blue stuff by Dow. 
The last two are extruded insulation boards.

Magic


----------

